# PT709 Striker and Extractor Disassembly



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

This is on the TaurusArmed site but folks there can't seem to find it. Here's a link to a copy on my server:

http://kittrellcommunitywatch.dyndns.org/PT709_disassembly.pdf


----------

